# Ghost Dog In Our Yard!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG...that's to cool, well little goosebumps going but still cool


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

That is too cool !
Tucker will always have someone to play with!!! lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now Tuck will always have a friend to play with. It was wierd but everytime I tried to post to this thread I kept gettng the white page. Wierd


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm intersting.

Hooch


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope Tucker likes him!:uhoh: What do you feed him?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I'm thinking Boooooo Berries.

Hooch


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

weird........ but cool!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Um...I don't leave food out so he must be the one digging the holes in the yard and tearing apart the trees... I knew my Tucker was an angel and would never do those things... now I can blame the ghost dog! 

He needs a name...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

........Casper.........(original isn't it?lol)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like Casper also


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Could be a girl, you could call her Wendy.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

anymore of ghost dog? err wendy or casper?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Interesting photo. If it was a film shot, I would of thought double exposure. But since its digital, its very interesting.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Neat pictures of your 'ghost". Now Tucker has someone else to blame for stuff.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah... everytime something is ruined in the backyard we'll blame it on GD :


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

This was the very first pic we took of our new kids. The misty stuff didn't appear in any other pics. My wife and I have always said it was the spirits of our two blessed girls at the Bridge welcoming the newbe's. I can't dispute it because G-Dog and Lilla acted like they had been raised at our house. Never had any adjustment problems. Anyway, I believe.


----------

